# Asparagus wrapped with prosciutto



## muralboy (Aug 8, 2015)

Asparagus wrapped in prosciutto with a light dusting of finishing salt














image.jpg



__ muralboy
__ Aug 8, 2015






KEEP CALM AND SMOKE ON!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 9, 2015)

I love doing these.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 9, 2015)

Those are gonna be soooooo good. Like that cast iron too!


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 9, 2015)

Add a drizzle of a balsamic reduction = Perfection!!


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 10, 2015)

MB, looks excellent!


----------

